# walk slow/slowly



## Priss

Hola! 
Hay algo que me confunde un poco, y es que no se si debo decir:
He walks slow   o       
He walks slowly.

She sings loud  o
She sings loudly

¿Cuál es la manera correcta de decirlo?


----------



## boardslide315

Si es para un examen, es mejor escoger "slowly, loudly, etc."  Siempre cuando hay un verbo, usa la forma con -ly. 

Pero, si es una situacion informal, casi siempre puedes borrar el -ly (o sea, usa la forma del adjetivo,) y estar entendida, y en la mayoria de casos, más natural.


----------



## Priss

¿Entonces decir: You answered quick es correcto?


----------



## boardslide315

Priss said:


> ¿Entonces decir: You answered quick es correcto?



No, "answered" es un verbo. Es correcto decir "you answered quickly." 

Pero como dije, MUCHOS nativos de ingles dirían "you answered quick." 

Espero que ayude


----------



## Priss

Pero suena raro.. jaja Bueno prefiero quedarme con: You answered quickly.
Gracias


----------



## sappy16

boardslide315 said:


> No, "answered" es un verbo. Es correcto decir "you answered quickly."
> 
> Pero como dije, MUCHOS nativos de ingles dirían "you answered quick."
> 
> Espero que ayude



hola. nativos de inglaterra no dicen 'you answered quick'. siempre decimos 'you answered quickly'. 

en los estados unidos, quizá es distinto


----------



## Bartholomew

I apologize in advance.  I can read Spanish very well, but I am not the best at writing in it.  While a student of Spanish, I am a fluent native English speaker, and can tell you that we use both variants for slightly different things.



Priss said:


> Hola!
> Hay algo que me confunde un poco, y es que no se si debo decir:
> He walks slow   o
> He walks slowly.
> 
> She sings loud  o
> She sings loudly
> 
> ¿Cuál es la manera correcta de decirlo?



En inglés se puede decir los dos.

 He walks slowly
significa que el hombre siempre es despacio.

He walks slow
significa que el hombre está despacio hoy.

But when you hear
He walks slow
There will always be an emphasis on slow.

Very common type of expression--
«Jeez, he walks _*slow*_!»



But this trend is hardly concrete, and may very well be specific to the Midwestern part of the US.  

It has a lot less to do with the -LY than it does with the tone of your voice.  In conversation, native speakers tend to avoid -LY in because it adds a softness to words that we don´t really like to hear. 

This is in conversation only, of course.


----------



## cubaMania

I am a fluent native speaker of English residing in California, USA, and the distinctions made by Bartholomew make no sense to me. Perhaps there are regional differences, but here is my take on standard English:

loud = adjective. He has a loud voice.
loudly = adverb. "He speaks loudly."

slow = adjective or adverb. His speech is slow.(adj.) Drive slow.(adv.)
slowly = adverb. Always correct: "He speaks slowly."  "Drive slowly."

Normally the adverb is the *-ly* form, so if one exists you are safe to use it wherever the adverb is needed. However, slow/slowly is a special case, as noted in this dictionary usage note, "slow" also has a history of use as an adverb in some cases, and especially in spoken language:


> As an adverb, slow has two forms, slow and slowly. Slowly appeared first in the 15th century; slow came into use shortly thereafter. Both are standard today in certain uses.
> Originally, slow was used both preceding and following the verb it modified. Today, it is used chiefly in imperative constructions with short verbs of motion (_drive, run, turn,_ _walk,_ etc.), and it follows the verb: _Drive slow. Don't walk so slow. _This use is more common in speech than in writing, although it occurs widely on traffic and road signs.


----------



## Bartholomew

cubaMania said:


> I am a fluent speaker of English residing in California, USA, and the distinctions made by Bartholomew make no sense to me.



I suspect the usage I am thinking of is somewhat colloquial.  I may not have chosen the best examples, either. 

I have only been in California a few times, but I distinctly remember having trouble understanding some of the people there. (I was in downtown LA each time, with back and forth trips to Needles.)


----------



## Alejandro1

pero como sabemos si poner la "y" o no.
como sabemos si elegir en una frase en la que nos dan dos opciones : "sleepy o sleep, thirsty o thirst....."


----------



## Wandering JJ

Alejandro - this is another matter: sleepy/thirsty are adjectives, sleep/thirst are nouns.

The adverb is formed by adding 'ly' to an adjective - not just by adding 'y'.


----------



## neal41

Creo que el mejor consejo para los que aprenden la lengua es siempre usar la forma adverbial con '_-ly_' en casos como "_He walks slowly/slow_".  Si has oido *multiples* veces la forma sin '_-ly_' en determinada situación, entonces ya la puedes usar con cierto grado de confianza en esa situación.


----------



## Jim2996

Priss,
These are called "flat adverbs."  You can google this for more information.

Often there is a flat form and a -ly form. 
Sometimes there is only one (there is no *_firstly_). 
Sometimes, for some people and dictionaries, it is not clear and opinions differ (_different_ used as an adverb, as in _Think different.)_


Native speakers,
Please write the following on a small card and ask everyone you meet to fill in the blanks.
*The slow driver ahead of me is driving ____.*
Then try(
*The poky driver ahead of me is driving ____.*
_Poky_ means slow, maybe a special kind of slow. Do people write _poky_ for the adverb, or _pokily_?  
*The slow driver ahead of me is driving too ____.
*
*____, I entered the room and began to look around.*
*As he ____ drives into the garage, I wonder why he is going so ____.*

Priss (again),
I haven't done this usage survey, but I bet:
Before the verb: _slowly_.
Before the subject and the verb, as an introductory adverbial clause: definitely _slowly_
After the verb: personal choice

Adding _too_ is likely to make a difference. I filled in *driving slowly* but *driving too slow *(my personal choices).

Good news: No one is going to insist that you are wrong. We can't even figure it out. The worst that will happen is that you will stumble upon something interesting.


----------



## Alejandro1

boardslide315 said:


> Si es para un examen, es mejor escoger "slowly, loudly, etc."  Siempre cuando hay un verbo, usa la forma con -ly.
> 
> l.



¿Eso es cierto, cuando hay un verbo ponemos siempre "ly"?

¿y si aparece el "to be" siempre se añade "ly"?

ejemplo: I was thirsty

Es cierto

un saludo

gracias


----------



## Gabriel

Alejandro1 said:


> ¿Eso es cierto, cuando hay un verbo ponemos siempre "ly"?
> 
> ¿y si aparece el "to be" siempre se añade "ly"?
> 
> ejemplo: I was thirsty
> 
> Es cierto
> 
> un saludo
> 
> gracias


Alejandro, ya te respondí por PM (a lo que me preguntaste por PM), pero aquí va de nuevo por si otros tienen esta misma duda.

No es cierto que los adverbios siempre llevan -ly. Hay adverbios que no terminan con -ly (well), hay muchos adjetivos que también funcionan como dverbios sin el -ly (fast), y en algunos casos incluso algunos adjetivos tienen adverbios con y sin -ly, a veces hasta con significados distintos (hard, hardly: She works very hard, so she hardly goes out at nights).

Por otro lado "thirsty" no es un adverbio, es un adjetivo (sediento).
Cuando el verbo "to be" (o lo mismo con el verbo "ser" o "estar" en español") se usa para describir al sujeto, va seguido de adjetivo, no de adverbio:

Juan es rápido (describe a Juan)
Juan actuó rápidamente (describe la acción)

Juan está loco (describe a Juan)
Juan actuó locamente (describe la acción)

Juan estaba sediento / John was thirsty
Juan bebe sedientamente / John drinks thirstily (si existieran esos adverbio para describir "en forma sedienta" / "in a thirsty fashion")


----------



## horsewishr

Slow can be an adverb, too. In fact, I think it's more commonly used than slowly (at least where I live).

Reference: 


> *2slow*
> 
> _adverb_
> *Definition of SLOW*
> 
> *:* slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See slow defined for English-language learners »
> 
> *Usage Discussion of SLOW*
> 
> Some commentators claim that careful writers avoid the adverb _slow,_ in spite of the fact that it has had over four centuries of usage <have a continent forbearance till the speed of his rage goes _slower_ — Shakespeare>. In actual practice, _slow_ and _slowly_ are not used in quite the same way. _Slow_ is almost always used with verbs that denote movement or action, and it regularly follows the verb it modifies <beans…are best cooked long and _slow_ — Louise Prothro>. _Slowly_ is used before the verb <a sense of outrage, which _slowly_ changed to shame — Paul Horgan>and with participial adjectives <a _slowly_ dawning awareness…of the problem — _American Labor_>. _Slowly_ is used after verbs where _slow_ might also be used <burn _slow _or _slowly_> and after verbs where _slow_ would be unidiomatic <the leadership turned _slowly_ toward bombing as a means of striking back — David Halberstam>.
> 
> *Examples of SLOW
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is working slow.
> <you need to go slow with this experiment, or you'll make mistakes>x
> *​


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/slow


----------



## horsewishr

Bartholomew said:


> En inglés se puede decir los dos.
> 
> He walks slowly
> significa que el hombre siempre es despacio.
> 
> He walks slow
> significa que el hombre está despacio hoy.
> 
> 
> But this trend is hardly concrete, and may very well be specific to the Midwestern part of the US.



I'm from the midwest, too, and I have to say that I completely disagree with the statements that I marked with a red X.  If anything, I see it exactly the opposite as you. 

He walks slow >>  It is his habit to walk slow.
He walks slowly (toward something, for example) right now. 

Strange, huh?


----------



## Alejandro1

NO soy capaz de distinguir cuando elegir "ly" o no.......

No sé que hacer


----------



## horsewishr

Alejandro1 said:


> NO soy capaz de distinguir cuando elegir "ly" o no.......
> 
> No sé que hacer


The safest way is to use _slow_ as an adjective and _slowly_ as an adverb.  This will always be correct, even it doesn't necessarily sound native.


----------



## Julvenzor

Alejandro1 said:


> NO soy capaz de distinguir cuando elegir "ly" o no.......
> 
> No sé que hacer




Es relativamente fácil, "ly" equivale al sufijo "mente" en español, y por ello, se coloca detrás de un verbo. Por desgracia, se tiene la _manía _de usar adjetivos detrás de éstos, en vez de adverbios (lo que corresponde). Dicho cambio es correcto en español para la mayoría de los casos; por el contrario, hacerlo en inglés queda generalmente coloquial, o incluso incorrecto desde el punto de vista europeo.

Ejemplo:

Caminaba lento = caminaba lentamente (gramatical) ==> I walked slow*ly*.

Un saludo.

*PD:* No sé qu*é* hacer.


----------



## Gabriel

Alejandro1 said:


> NO soy capaz de distinguir cuando elegir "ly" o no.......
> 
> No sé que hacer



Alejandro, ¿viste el PM que te mandé en respuesta a tus consultas?


----------



## Gabriel

Julvenzor said:


> Es relativamente fácil, "ly" equivale al sufijo "mente" en español, y por ello, se coloca detrás de un verbo. Por desgracia, se tiene la _manía _de usar adjetivos detrás de éstos, en vez de adverbios (lo que corresponde). Dicho cambio es correcto en español para la mayoría de los casos; por el contrario, hacerlo en inglés queda generalmente coloquial, o incluso incorrecto desde el punto de vista europeo.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Caminaba lento = caminaba lentamente (gramatical) ==> I walked slow*ly*.
> 
> Un saludo.


Julvenzor,
Estoy de acuerdo conceptualmente con lo que decís, con todo excepto lo de "es fácil", porque lamentablemente existen diversos casos y algunas cosas no queda más opción que memorizarlas.

Es cierto que en español hay más tendencia a usar los adjetivos como adverbio, pero en inglés tambièn sucede y, aunque comparto que en general es mejor usar la forma con -ly como adverbio, esto no siempre es posible porque a veces la forma con -ly simplemente no existe, y a veces porque las formas con -ly y sin -ly tienen significados distintos.

This is slow car. It runs slowly. 
This is a fast car. It runs fastly 
This is a fast car. It runs fast 

¿Y por què el adverbio de slow es slowly pero el de fast es fast y no fastly? No creo que exista una respuesta. Simplemente es así.

Otro ejemplo:
I've been working very hard all day. 
I've been working very hardly all day.  No puedo asegurar que sea gramaticalmente incorrecto, pero jamás lo he esuchado, y no porque "hardly" no exista sino porque se usa con un significado adverbial distinto (= casi nunca):
I hardly go out at nights. 

Luego tenemos los casos en los que el adverbio no se parece al adjetivo correspondiente. El caso más famoso es el de well para good, pero hay otros.


----------



## Alejandro1

Entonces si "responde" a la pregunta ¿cómo?, ponemos "ly".

En esta frase: He was badly

¿es correcta?

Responde a ¿cómo?, el estaba malo, ¿como estaba?

¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Gabriel

No porque estás describiendo a "he":

How was John today?
He (the bad man) was bad.
Observar que el verbo principal es "to be". En general, en estos casos el verbo va seguido de adjetivo, no adverbio, porque en general estás describiendo el sujeto, no el verbo.

Si te preguntan cómo se estaba comportando, entonces sí es "badly" porque no lo estás describiendo a él sino a su comportamiento (es decir, el verbo):
How was John behaving today?
He was behaving badly.
Observar que el verbo principal aquí es "to behave" (no "to be"), sólo que conjugado en past continuous, por eso lleva el verb to be como auxiliar.

(Native English speakers, please correct me if wrong)

Nuevamente, ¿viste mi PM? Ahí estaba explicado.


----------



## Alejandro1

Si vi tu mensaje privado, muchas gracias.

Pero sige sin quedarme nada claro..

No soy capaz de entenderlo.


----------



## Gabriel

Si quieres, la seguimos por MP.
¿Cuándo es el examen?


----------



## Alejandro1

Gabriel said:


> Si quieres, la seguimos por MP.
> ¿Cuándo es el examen?



En 2 semanas tengo el examen.


----------



## Nipnip

Alejandro1 said:


> En 2 semanas tengo el examen.


Ya te lo dijo alguien, *ly* = *mente*.

He was badly = él estaba malamente. 

Hasta ahí todo bien,  pero la frase no dice nada, no significa nada.

He was bad*ly* injured = estaba mala*mente* herido.


----------

